# Release assist devices



## Craftsman

I know that these are frowned upon, if not outright banned in sanctioned competitions that I've read about.

I've seen two styles ... $30 http://www.dx.com/p/professional-stainless-steel-release-aid-for-slingshot-silver-brown-237509 and $53 http://www.dankung.com/emart/new-professional-release-aid-p-687.html

Are they useful for hunting? Target practice? Has anyone tried either or both of these? Pros and cons?

My youngest son-in-law's father uses an archery release aid when he's deer hunting in bow season, and loves it.

Thanks, in advance, for you input.


----------



## flippinout

I would call them useless for hunting...too slow to reload. May be good for target. I have one and it felt so foreign and disconnected I gave up after the second shot. Pouch 'feel' is vitally important to consistent shooting, IMO. However if one only used a release it may be just fine.


----------



## Hoss

I have the dankung, I think it's about useless, I don't like it at all.


----------



## treefork

The archery ones are fantastic. The slingshot release I have not used but have serious doubts because a decent shot has never been posted with one.


----------



## Craftsman

LOL! I have not posted any of MY shots yet, because I have yet to consistenly hit the bulls=eye. Actually ... to consistently hit the target face. OK, I do hit the target face ... bit I miss it (not by much) about 20 % of the time. Still learning.


----------



## treefork

I liked the looks of the Dankung Pro but haven't heard one positive review yet. I need some hope before I spend over 50 bucks on a device.


----------



## Craftsman

So far, it seems no one has tried the other one, and only Hoss has the Dankung.

Hoss, what made you want to buy it in the first place? Why do you say it is wortless? What about it do you not like? How long have you had it? How much time did you use it before deciding against it? Thanks.


----------



## Hoss

Craftsman said:


> So far, it seems no one has tried the other one, and only Hoss has the Dankung.
> 
> Hoss, what made you want to buy it in the first place? Why do you say it is wortless? What about it do you not like? How long have you had it? How much time did you use it before deciding against it? Thanks.


It's to heavy and awkward, just don't feel right in my hand. I got it back in the spring, I have tried to use it several times but I just don't like it at all, it's just way to awkward.
To me, it's just not worth the money.


----------



## Charles

Discussed in detail:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19680-another-mechanical-release-from-dankung/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8867-mechanical-release/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24431-mechanical-release/

My experience is that they are finicky to use, and that they do not improve accuracy. And that seems to be the universal opinion of most folks who have tried mechanical releases. I finally mounted mine on my test bed slingshot, where the time taken to load is not a bother, and the consistency of release is more apparent.

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-36-testbed-slingshot/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser

I have no idea on the release...maybe if the arthuritis got so bad as to loose the grip on the pouch with fingers...may have too looking

to some kind of release...I would think a archers release would work better....with a d tab attached to the pouch...now just to keep the ammo in

the pouch is another story......Charles nice test bed set -up...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox

Don't you need more dexterity to use a release than to just 'relax the thumb and forefinger?

Archers transfer the strain of the bowstring to the wrist leaving the fingers to control the release...

Slingshot firing is completely different, the way I look at it.


----------



## Drhanson

I shot archery for a long time, when I shot compound bows I used a release aid, when I shot traditional bows I shot instinctive with no release aid, as for slingshots and the release aids I have seen I would not even consider them, it looks to me that they grip the pouch, now if a release aid was designed to grip the ammo like you do with your fingers then I might be interested.


----------



## Craftsman

Sadly, I spent the money and bought the original release aid (with the brown strap) before I read all this information (NOTE to self ... in the future, *ask First!* )

Initial evaluation, out of the box ... awesome concept, I get it. Takes a few tries to get it to feel comfortable, with the strap. Using the index finger of my non-dominant hand to simulate a shot in the pocket, it feels like it would be comfortable and easy to draw the tubes. No effort on the index finger/thumb muscles, as the pull is using the whole hand at the wrist. Tapping the trigger lightly releases my trapped finger smoothly. Looking forward to field testing it.

The release aid's uprights are about 20 mm tall (at the bevel edge). My ammo (marbles) are 0.5 in. (12 mm) in diameter. That leaves 0.25 cm of vertical free play. The pocket of the Barnett is 30 mm tall and about 3mm thick. The Daisy is 20 mm tall and 2 mm thick. The PS-72 is 20 mm tall, and 3mm thick. The static (when not in use) space between the uprights is 4mm. So, right away, I do not get a good fit with the Barnet and the PS-72. Due to the taller pocket, the Barnett does not properly seat the ammo in the release aid, when it is centered in the pocket. With both of these, it is difficult to get the release aid set in front of the ammo securely, so I can draw the bands back. After about a 1.5 x stretch, the ammo slips and lobs forward a few yards. Tried this several times with reproduceable results. On the Daisy, much better performance. more like I was expecting. However, the tubes on the Daisy are narrower in diameter, and so far less force. Also, not being used to using a release aid, accuracy suffered.

The Trumark 3/8 in. (look to be @ 8mm) diameter steel balls might work better. That's a test for another time.


----------



## oldmiser

Buy some different pouches from a couple vendor's here on the forum.....few suggestions....e-shot...Ray's sure shot pouches..Tex shooter's pouches

I find when you buy bands or tube sets permade...the pouches are to stiff..you want a soft supple pouch for better release......

Well this morning My arthuritis was so bad I could not hold the pouch..I took my steel pony clamp from my tying jig...for me it worked great

hit the can every time...This will give me a altertive choice now so I can still shoot......

Keep at it you will get it figured out so it will work for you...May Your ammo fly straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox

Oldmiser, You are a champion! I know how that arthritis pains and you have the colder weather starting up! The pony clamp for you is a winner!

may YOUR ammo fly straight, and continue to hit those cans up!


----------



## Craftsman

OldMiser, have you tried capzaicin? (Not sure of the spelling) creme made from hot pepper extract used to ease the arthritis inflamation.


----------



## Susi

I'm with "treefork", for archery they are great if not mandatory for really accurate shooting but for SSs, the only use I can see for them is in a slingshot "rifle" or "carbine" mode, OR some sort of stocked sling bow where a finger release isn't practical...but the release would be integrated into the aparatus rather than a hand held release. Spend your money on something else that would enhance your slingshot hobby better.

For a bow, you nock the arrow on the string, it stays there, then you pull back using a release. Everything just stays there until you release it. With a slingshot however, you have a free floating ball that loves to drop out of the pouch while you are trying to fool with it to keep everything together long enough to put tension on the whole shebang and draw back. To me it would be like juggling while trying to shoot. Jorg of slingshot channel on youtube made one and has a video of it. While his gizmo itself shows some kewl engineering thought, it's one of those things that simply is not needed.

The art of releasing the pouch is indeed an art in about five respects whereas a bow release is much easier and straight forward for several reasons. Slingshots possess many factors in the equation whereas bows have less variables and guns even less as far as "hold and shoot" goes. Slingshots take a lot more practice than bows and certainly guns because chiefly of the release variables. A slingshot release device does not get rid of as many variables as would a bow release. With a slingshot release you still can cant the pouch out of kilter, twist it, flinch, and release when the SS isn't in line with the target same as if you didn't use the release at all.

On youtube one of the forum poobahs made a release from a simple office supply paper clamp...you know, the ones with a black steel body and two chrome "handles". They comes in various sizes/strengths. Essentially, one of the handles is attached to a leather or nylon thingey that goes around the hand, the other handle is pinched to release the pouch. The clamp keeps the ball in place and this sort of simple cheap release you sort of have to make yourself works I think better than any mechanical one.

Old Miser had it right when he referred to hand arthritis. Other things such as trauma injuries that impede finger mobility or strength also enter into the equation for some. The clamp idea is great actually which Old Miser now uses and it works sort of like the office supply paper clamp idea.

Here is the paper clip video, it's sort of what I mean by a paper clip but not exactly but this does work






You'll note the guy fools around a lot loading the release, to me it's too much fooling around for any benefit, and he edits/cuts out a lot of the fooling around on some of the "takes"...doctored video. To me it's too involved to do a simple thing and certainly not for hunting (hey squirrel, dang it, I missed you with my first shot, um, would you mind freezing and waiting around 20 seconds while I load up again to kill you?" I prefer to learn how to release a pouch...load and shoot. KISS method is always best, right? You can get too hyped on gadgets (Garatrooper song by Barry Saddler) or this video 




Chuck


----------



## Hoss

One other thing, it seems like you spend more time trying to reload than you do shooting.


----------



## DogBox

Lightgeoduck does deserve praise for a top idea which has the strain supported by the wrist.

Something you all seem to miss is, when you have arthritic hands, the loading taking awhile is not the problem - you just haven't got the "ability" nor the "dexterity' to "pinch the ammo in the pouch and squeeze it into anything! Your hands and joints "((ache))" so you loose a lot of strength to "be able" to do it.

Imagine those metal filings you see from the Bandsaw or on the vice after rasping... imagine those inside every joint in your hand + someone has bruised your hands previously by beating on them with a mallet. Then try and hold the ammo and aim and shoot... great for stamina!


----------



## treefork

This guy seems to load pretty efficiently. I still would like to see an accuracy demo.


----------



## Craftsman

I thought maybe I was not using the device correctly, but after viewing the video, I have been doing it right.


----------

